# Competition in Orlando, Florida



## Ron (Apr 5, 2011)

I will be in Orlando from May 14 until May 19.
Staying near Orange County Convention Center.

Maybe we could have a competition on Saturday May 14 or Sunday May 15?
I am only available from 5pm. So we could have an evening meeting with an official competition.
I could bring timers. We just need a venue, like a school.

Which locals are willing to come and have fun?

Ron


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol, you JUST missed a competition in Orlando, that happened like last month.

Hope you get this one up and running.


----------



## maggot (Apr 5, 2011)

where in orlando are your previous arrangements?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 5, 2011)

And I'll be flying the week following when you'll be there. Man that sucks!


----------



## Maniac (Apr 6, 2011)

I might go, I just went to full sail.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2011)

;-; 
2011 is such an awesome year

I if this is on, I shall try to come. I've been so many times, Orlando is like walking distance by now :T


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 6, 2011)

I will definitely be in attendance! 
I can help with scrambling and judging!
Hopefully there will be 3x3-5x5 and the entrance fee will be inexpensive.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully someone can text me/facebook me the details since I don't really get on the forums much (I saw a link to this thread on facebook) but if I know about it I will be there and will be able to help judging and scrabbling or whatever else needs be done.


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 6, 2011)

Just saw a link to this on FB as well. I and two others (I think) will probably come too if this happens!! And I agree that there should be 4x4 and 5x5 speed this time! They didn't have it at Full Sail and I was disappointed. lol


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 6, 2011)

It'll be tiresome, since I'm taking summer classes, but I'll probably be attending this.


----------



## Coke (Apr 9, 2011)

I might come. It sounds pretty good, actually.


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 13, 2011)

so, any updates? lol Only a month or so away!


----------



## Ron (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, I am out of town right now. Will take action on Saturday. I received some ideas from Chris.


----------



## Coke (Apr 17, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> so, any updates? lol Only a month or so away!


 
Yeah, what he said.

I just realized I seriously may be able to come, my parents seem open to the idea, but I need some updates to tell them what's going on and schedules and stufff!!


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 19, 2011)

Ron and I are discussing details. Sorry for the delay, we'll post some info shortly.


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't wait ;-; 
Gonna bro it up with the bros once again

my feel


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 21, 2011)

This is the first I'm seeing this. I wasn't able to go to Full Sail, but I would love to go to this one. I'll just have to wait patiently for more info


----------



## Coke (Apr 22, 2011)

If I get to go this will be my first competition, never done one before.

This will be fun, can't wait until more info is posted


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 23, 2011)

aww my nationals for academic games is april 28th to may 2nd.... and its just barely outside orlando....


----------



## Coke (Apr 23, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> aww my nationals for academic games is april 28th to may 2nd.... and its just barely outside orlando....


 
nice...

ZOMG ur youtube is Rainpaw4? Dude i'm CuberTubers from youtube :O

dude woah thats soo cool epic coincidence meeting you on the forums also!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

Coke said:


> nice...
> 
> ZOMG ur youtube is Rainpaw4? Dude i'm CuberTubers from youtube :O
> 
> dude woah thats soo cool epic coincidence meeting you on the forums also!


 
cool!
kind of sad im going to barely miss a couple cubing comps.... i can always just make my own at school even though its going to be very boring because there isn't a lot of people that can solve a 3x3....


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw, my sister's ICDC Internationals are from Apr.29 to May 5, and she might have liked to go


----------



## Coke (May 7, 2011)

Umm any more info? 

Sorry I know I keep asking all the time, but its only about a week away!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 13, 2011)

I'm guessing nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## cmhardw (May 13, 2011)

Ron is very busy with meetings and travel and things. So far it's looking like some form of informal get together either at Full Sail again, or at a local restaurant. We're still trying to work around Ron's meetings and his schedule, but some possible options seem to be weekend evenings for a dinner. The time may be later though, around 7pm-9pm.

Nothing set in stone yet I know, but we're still trying to get things together.

Who would be available for a dinner meetup sometime this weekend? Reply in the thread if so. If we can gauge which day people seem more interested in, it may make it easier to pick a time.


----------



## Coke (May 13, 2011)

I would be interested in saturday.


----------



## Coke (May 13, 2011)

One of the problems though is I am a kid. Is that going to be a problem? With this being like this whole dinner thing...Idk, just want to make sure. My parents could take me of course, but just so you know.


----------



## Edward (May 13, 2011)

Coke said:


> One of the problems though is I am a kid. Is that going to be a problem? With this being like this whole dinner thing...Idk, just want to make sure. My parents could take me of course, but just so you know.


 
Sorry you must be 21+
(If you want to drink alcohol)

No age restrictions afaik. It's a cube meetup not a Banquet :T


----------



## Maniac (May 13, 2011)

This weekend? I might be able to go, kinda short notice. I hope I can.


----------



## Coke (May 15, 2011)

Well its sunday. And the weekend is over. So i guess that is screwed


----------



## Cool Frog (May 15, 2011)

Coke said:


> Well its sunday. And the weekend is over. So i guess that is screwed


 From what i heard(Even Chris doesn't know for sure)
Aparently it may be on the weekday some time. Just meeting up on weekday for the locals and stuff, nothing major.
Still may be happening, may not.


----------

